# microdermabration



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi guys,

i was wondering if any of you have had any microdermabration treatments and if you have how successful was it? i'm thinking of getting it done myself because i have horrid bumps all over my forehead. it's a form of acne but it's not white heads... i don't really know what you'd call them. i have a facial every month which clears the rest of my face but nothing gets rid of the bumps!! i did however have a special facial when in the usa last year and they used some kind of laser thing during it and all my bumps dissapeared for months afterwards.  i want to know if microdermabration does the same thing...

anyways let me know if you've had it done and why you had it done!

thanks in advance for any infomation you can give me!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have had microdermabrasion a few times. It makes your skin SUPER soft and exfoliated. I am going to do it again soon. Basically its a wand that they go over your skin that has mini crystals that shoot out and blast your dead skin off. It does not hurt at all, it feels like a toothbrush on your face kinda. I don't know how it is with treating acne as I don't have that problem, I have SUPER dry skin!

There is this great spa here that runs specials and does microderm for like $50. Its an awesome deal.

Have you tried the clarisonic? I just ordered this, i heard it mimics the effects of microdermabrasion after a few weeks.

Hope this helps a bit. PM if you have any other questions.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 1, 2009)

I have had microdermabrasion many times, I would consider myself a veteran of most skin treatments (laser, glycolic you name it!) and have the same problems with the little bumps as you do, it's only been a recent thing which is annoying. The microderm does help slightly and your skin does feel lovely afterwards, that's why I like microderm and continue to invest in it, plus I get it at £20 a session because I'm very much a repeat customer at this clinic. But it didn't clear the problem for me.

The only thing I have found that made a significant impact, even after only 1 session is Hydra SK facials, which involves a sonic peel, iono currents and ultrasound which all help to give a really deep cleanse to the skin - it's a weird feeling I tell you, there is also an optional 'lifting' biowave microcurrent that they can use but I personally don't need it. Costs me £40 a session. Maybe it's something you could see if they do at a salon in your area. I'm getting quite into it because along with helping that problem I've also noticed overall my skin looks better, has a nice glow, better hydrated, more overall even colour, improvement in acne and reduction in pore size. I mean it's not a miracle but it definitely has many benefits.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi,

I have had microdermabrasion a few times. It makes your skin SUPER soft and exfoliated. I am going to do it again soon. Basically its a wand that they go over your skin that has mini crystals that shoot out and blast your dead skin off. It does not hurt at all, it feels like a toothbrush on your face kinda. I don't know how it is with treating acne as I don't have that problem, I have SUPER dry skin!

There is this great spa here that runs specials and does microderm for like $50. Its an awesome deal.

Have you tried the clarisonic? I just ordered this, i heard it mimics the effects of microdermabrasion after a few weeks.

Hope this helps a bit. PM if you have any other questions._

 
If you have dry skin you will love the Clarisonic.. it has done wonders for my skin.  I have been using this at night which helps get off every last trace of makeup and then AHA cream in the morning and my skin is always exfoliated (unless I have an eczema breakout - then I am screwed!)


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have had microdermabrasion five or six times in the spa. It made my feel skin feel great, very smooth. But it does not have any long lasting effects, at least not for me. It's quite expensive here, it can only be done in a spa that has a doctor in it too. Probably $150 a session if you buy a package. Now I just use Lancome's microdermabrasion product when I really feel like I need a "super" exfoliation. It's $90.00 and lasts me almost a year. HTH


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_If you have dry skin you will love the Clarisonic.. it has done wonders for my skin.  I have been using this at night which helps get off every last trace of makeup and then AHA cream in the morning and my skin is always exfoliated (unless I have an eczema breakout - then I am screwed!)_

 
Cant wait to get it. I got the new 4 speed one..wooo hooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am on the the ever lasting hunt for glowy perfectly exfoliated skin (since my skin is so dry its hard to get it glowing).


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Microdermabration made my skin feel like a baby's butt!  But the effects are only temporary and i dont think it will fix the root cause of the bumps you've been having.  The laser you previously had is probably a lot stronger than the microdermabration, it targets bacteria deep into the skin cells vs only the surface.


----------



## mandee.f (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree, the effects are temporary. You also can't just go once, you'll only see the results for a short while. If you have an event, you can do it maybe 2-3 days prior to get your skin nice and ready. Also consider if you have sensitive skin.. 

Not really about microdermabration, but i use the clarisonic, the price is quite steep at first (210 canadian?) but i've been using it for like around 2 years now. It's great for sensitive skin because it doesn't rotate, rather it oscillates, so it get rids of the dirt, makes it smoother and it's easy on the skin..hope this helps.


----------



## MakeupByJoyce (Apr 1, 2009)

those little bumps you have are closed comedones. there are peels you can get a series of that will help clear them up, the best thing to do is talk to your esathecian and figure out what will work best for you


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had microdermabrasion tried on me at school and well I didn't notice anything since my skin is normal.. Although it felt really soft!! Honestly though.. Dermalogica's new exfoliant called the thermafoliant in the age smart line feels like a mini-dermabrasion.. Maybe that could help?


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 2, 2009)

I just bought the Neostrata Skin Resurfacing Duo which is a microdermabrasion product you can do at home. It's two steps, a fine crystal scrub that you use for one minute, followed by a liquid activator applied for 2 mins on top of the crystals. I tried it tonight and absolutely love how my skin feels. So soft and smooth. 

The product states it is safe to use 3-7 times per week, and it is regularly priced here about $70. From the amount I used today, I think I will get about 25 uses out of it. Fortunately Neostrata goes on sale frequently here, so I can pick it up at a reduced price.


----------



## HerShe (Apr 2, 2009)

I used Ole Henricksen's Microderabrasion Kit I got mine from Sephora for $98 it is VERY potent. It comes with a exfoliator, lemon peel and chamomille comfort cream.. I used it between Jan-Mar of last year because I had really bad dark marks left by acne from the summer before that had not faded at all. I used it once a week and it worked very well.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks so much for your replies girls!

i wish i could buy a claisonic but it's not availible in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  completely sucks because i'd be all over it otherwise!! i even tried that neutrogena wave thing and it didn't really do much in the long run. it just dried my face out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what i may do is book a consultation at this laser place in lincoln where they do teh microdermabration. they told me it's an hour long appointment where they tell me what is up with my skin and what treatment is best... i just thought micro. would be best... but from reading your answers i'm thinking it might not be.

also thanks for letting me know the real name of my bumps! they are indeed comedones (googled it!) by the sounds of it exfoliating really is the best thing but i'm wanting something to give me a kick start.

thanks again for all your advice and hints and tips!!


----------

